# "See Food" Diet



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77065
> 
> 
> View attachment 77069


Pray tell, what is happening with those escargot? Are they stuffed and if so, with what? While I might be the only one in the crib that would eat them, I would still like to give them a go, eh.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, what is happening with those escargot? Are they stuffed and if so, with what? While I might be the only one in the crib that would eat them, I would still like to give them a go, eh.


Probably a mixture of parsley, garlic and chopped snail meat. In my experience escargot taste like what you cook them in. And since I am very fond of olive oil, garlic and scallions I can eat a lot of snails.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

salt fish patties


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Soft Shelled crabs!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Soft Shelled crabs!
> 
> View attachment 78133


My absolute favorite sea food. Like 'em almost as much as scallops. Shrimp. Cod. Oh my!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a few days ago, I had fried clams with tartar sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Clamz iz gud, too!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Clamz iz gud, too!


Do you like them fried or in the clam shell?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78501
> 
> 
> View attachment 78503


The seafood boil pictured in the top photo has got to go...right into my stomach. Yum! I miss the fish boils we used to enjoy on what seemed to be annual summer visits to Door County, WI, during our time as Hoosiers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78615


My idea of a great balanced meal for lunch...a tray of a dozen oysters in the half shell in my left hand and a tray of grilled shrimp in my right hand. Could it get any better than that?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My idea of a great balanced meal for lunch...a tray of a dozen oysters in the half shell in my left hand and a tray of grilled shrimp in my right hand. Could it get any better than that?


And crab legs with butter?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> The seafood boil pictured in the top photo has got to go...right into my stomach. Yum! I miss the fish boils we used to enjoy on what seemed to be annual summer visits to Door County, WI, during our time as Hoosiers.


We call those "frog more" and that is always the highlight of the Week at the beach.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79295
> 
> 
> View attachment 79297


The last time I reached in pick up a package of Lobster Tails at Costco, they were priced at $34+ per pound. That's just a bit too rich for my wallet. It looks like Jumbo Shrimp will ave to round out the surf and turf dinners at the Eagles crib...at least in the near future! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79181


Soft shell crab sandwich! My absolute favorite all time sandwich!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't had crab since I left CA.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In California, my crustacean of choice was local spiny lobster. It's only since I relocated to the PNW that crab has swung into my culinary orbit. Dungeness rocks!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> I haven't had crab since I left CA.


Have you had crab salad?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

NO, just whole carbs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84069


A Shrimp Po-boy! Yum. Looks like we have a lunch coming at "Crabby Bill's"...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Being that it is now Lent, these pics look extra delicious, particularly after just having a Mickey D’s fish sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Being that it is now Lent, these pics look extra delicious, particularly after just having a Mickey D’s fish sandwich for lunch.


Hey T, How is their fish sandwiches?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Hey T, How is their fish sandwiches?


Actually not bad, if eaten fast, while still warm! My trips to Mickey D’s are for black coffee and during Lent, at lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Presuming, of course, that you believe fish sticks to be food.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84320
> 
> 
> Presuming, of course, that you believe fish sticks to be food.


That looks like a young, single gentleman's version of a homemade fish and chips dinner..... yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully he hasn't invited company who needs impressing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84320
> 
> 
> Presuming, of course, that you believe fish sticks to be food.


It could be a snack.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Hopefully he hasn't invited company who needs impressing.


Have you had Gordon's Fisherman's Fish Sticks?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84488


Sarge, I will take a shot in the dark and say that is salmon and rice?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sardines and rice. Very Italian.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Sardines and rice. Very Italian.


I've eaten sardines once, they're quite salty.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

It’s Lent…mac n cheese, fish sticks and stewed tomatoes (what I grew up with).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I've eaten sardines once, they're quite salty.


Sardines make for a great sandwich. In the Eagles crib it is a sandwich oh-so-loved by the Boss and greatly disliked by the classic beauty that allows me to claim that title! LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Since I can't do real rice and sardines anymore, the idea of a sandwich is tempting. Any sauce or additions? ( Dave's Bread a high fiber type ).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> Since I can't do real rice and sardines anymore, the idea of a sandwich is tempting. Any sauce or additions? ( Dave's Bread a high fiber type ).


I can't think of any sauce that would go on sardines.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Sardines make for a great sandwich. In the Eagles crib it is a sandwich oh-so-loved by the Boss and greatly disliked by the classic beauty that allows me to claim that title! LOL.


So….you’re the boss? Does the Missus know this?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> I can't think of any sauce that would go on sardines.


Mustard, Howard!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Aiolí.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Our Lenten Friday was food on the run. Next Friday, I believe we will walk. I shall not name that largest of all purveyor of fast food and fries.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Mustard, Howard!


How about Ketchup?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ran23 said:


> Since I can't do real rice and sardines anymore, the idea of a sandwich is tempting. Any sauce or additions? ( Dave's Bread a high fiber type ).


Fresh baby spinach leaves and Tabasco sauce. Habanero hot sauce is also a spicy additive with which to experiment.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84829


What is that Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What is that Sarge?


 Crispy scallops on kale sauerkraut.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Crispy scallops on kale sauerkraut.


I've had scallops before but never were they crispy, it had a like a spongy and chewy taste.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85083


Based on my experience, New Orleans is where they do a crawfish boil best! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85198
> 
> 
> View attachment 85199


Is Snoopy edible?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Is Snoopy edible?


How can you even think of eating a beagle? Dear old Winnie lays sleeping at my feet, now squirming w/nightmares!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> How can you even think of eating a beagle? Dear old Winnie lays sleeping at my feet, now squirming w/nightmares!



LOL I was asking about The Snoopy, it looks like the majority of it was created by using a bunch of potatoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> LOL I was asking about The Snoopy, it looks like the majority of it was created by using a bunch of potatoes.


Those look more like Pearl Onions, rather than spuds. They are just too bright white to be potatoes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Those look more like Pearl Onions, rather than spuds. They are just too bright white to be potatoes.


And I'm guessing that fried shrimp must be Woodstock?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85621


Appetizing for sure, but I'm kinda hungry right now. Could we have a few more scallops, please?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

It was Salmon and Dumplings for lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

California lobster!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87993


It was a Friday night and the above is representative of our evening meal. The grilled veggies were surprisingly good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I went shad fishing. Shad are hard to figure. They are anadromous and only run in the Willamette in June and July. Basically they are a giant herring and are filter feeders. Why in the world they take a fly, no one knows but they do, enthusiastically. So they're pretty easy to catch. I landed about ten and kept five to try in the kitchen. Allegedly they have a delicate flavor but are horribly bony. Most Oregonians use them for either crab or sturgeon bait. However, there are some allegedly ways to deal with the bones. I'm starting with pickled shad to serve with sour cream and Rykrisp. And pilsner, of course. I will report back in a couple of days.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It is reputed that shad saved the United States because if it weren't for them, Washington's army would have starved to death at Valley Forge. So in celebration, I'm having shad roe, bacon and grits for breakfast. How American can you get?










Shad from the North and West, grits from the South and bacon from the mid-west.

After eating it, I would recommend malt vinegar.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88502


We need a big bowl of spaghetti to properly plate those up! Good eats, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mmmm, calamari!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I disagree with the dipping sauce. Malt Vinegar or nothing!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sarge, you remember Arthur Treacher's?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Sarge, you remember Arthur Treacher's?


I do. I only ate there once or twice but it was good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I do. I only ate there once or twice but it was good.


I do remember having The Fish And Chips platter, I think the side dish was french fries.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Scallops with caviar over truffled rice! Migawd . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89927


Dinner cooked over an open campfire always seems to taste best!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90362


What is that on the fire?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> What is that on the fire?


Salmon fillets, methinks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What is that on the fire?


Salmon the Pacific Northwest style.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Salmon the Pacific Northwest style.


Don't think I've had salmon before.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Don't think I've had salmon before.


Do make sure that you get 'wild caught' Northwest Chinook salmon. The farm raised Atlantic stuff is substandard.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

and the Cedar board.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Do make sure that you get 'wild caught' Northwest Chinook salmon. The farm raised Atlantic stuff is substandard.


What about buying it in the supermarket?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> What about buying it in the supermarket?


A good place for many of us to start looking. I doubt the salmon I pulled out of the AuSable River were Northwest Chinook salmon. I suspect Costco is also a possible source. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90610


 Why would snails be considered a seafood?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Why would snails be considered a seafood?


Where else would you put them?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Where else would you put them?


I'm not sure, I always thought that escargot was a delicacy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Like many things, people ate snails because they were available. Until the popularization of potatoes, France and most to the rest of Europe was always on a knife edge of famine. They made things delicious because they had to make them edible. Escargot really don't have much flavor. They're like tofu and taste pretty much like whatever you cook them in. I happen to like butter, olive oil, garlic and fresh parsley so if you cook snails in butter, olive oil and garlic and sprinkle fresh parsley over the top they taste really good. They became 'delicacies' because they were 'foreign'--like only the French and Italians ate them. I order them whenever they are on a menu which isn't often. To be honest, clams and mussels are better.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking of which . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90888


Is that Salmon, chicken or Tofu, with Rosemary shoved up its neck and bursting forth from its top(s), that we see in the picture above? I'm betting it is salmon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Is that Salmon, chicken or Tofu, with Rosemary shoved up its neck and bursting forth from its top(s), that we see in the picture above? I'm betting it is salmon.


Good eye. It is salmon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Good eye. It is salmon.


Thanks. I'm going to give that cooking approach a try, the next time we are having salmon for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

_Removed_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I can eat SO much sushi!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92673
> 
> I can eat SO much sushi!


What's that sauce you dip it in?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What's that sauce you dip it in?


Basically soy but usually they serve a little wasabi on the side you can add along with pickled ginger. Pickled ginger on raw salmon is just the absolute bomb.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

